# 63 farmall cub clutch chatters



## scraft (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 1963 cub i bought and the owner said that it needed a new clutch, when i push in the clutch pedal you would hear and feel and loud chatter from the clutch area, the harder you push on the clutch the strong the chatter and the gears grind when you try to put in gear. I replaced the clutch,pressure plate, throw out bearing and bushing and still have the same problem. Any ideas whats wrong?

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Scott. I'm gonna say that the flywheel was overheated from a slipping clutch and caused the flywheel to warp. Only other thing I could figure is the throw out fork is bent or damaged, causing uneven pressure on the throw out bearing and pressure plate fingers.


----------



## scraft (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply. That makes sense either the flywheel or damage forks. I guess I'll have to split the tractor again.

Scott


----------

